# Algae eater?



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a non aggressive algae eater for my tank.

It is a 180L, with guppies, tetras, Corys and Assassin snails. I original had a Gibbicep but he started to become aggressive with my Corydoras, So I rehomed him.
I was recommended a bristlenose, everything was going well or so I thought, last week I caught him trying to suck the inside out of one of the snails, he then started to chase all the other fish in the tank and damaged the tail of one of the guppies. A friend of mine has taken him.

I want something that will not grow too big and won't attack my current fish. I dont have an algae problem in my tank but would like something in there to keep on top of it.

Thanks


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I never post in the fish section


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a bulldog plec and he will not get bigger than 4".

But what fishyfins said, finding out the cause of the algae 1st is best 

x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a pleccy and he is very lazy lol! As above sort the problem first. But you can add a bottom dweller of you want. I really don't know a lot about tropical fish to be honest even though i have kept them for years!

Here is my boy....the Legend that is 'Eric'!!!! He is a little bit 'special' he doesn't do much cleaning (he doesn't really need to) and he is very placid to the point when i water change and clean the tank he will allow the odd 'stroke' you'll be surprised at how rough and spikey they are!! 
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Remember that the vast majority of Plec (L no.s including Panaque and Peckoltia species) won't consume a lot of algae. 

Adding more fish can sometimes give a negative effect, as more fish = more waste, which = more algae.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for your replies 

I don't have an algae problem, I just thought it would be worth having something in there that would keep the tank clean.

As said above the fish I have already tried have become aggressive with me exsisting fish. So as there is no algae I might just leave it without one.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

dont get pleqs as they dash around the tank causing all you fish to die as we found out a few years a go the are massive now and we are haing to make an outside pond as the fish tanks are not big enougth for them.do you turn your light off at night? what do you use to treat your water? and what fillter do you have as we went throught this a while ago but got it sorted .


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

kelseye said:


> dont get pleqs as they dash around the tank causing all you fish to die as we found out a few years a go the are massive now and we are haing to make an outside pond as the fish tanks are not big enougth for them.do you turn your light off at night? what do you use to treat your water? and what fillter do you have as we went throught this a while ago but got it sorted .


You do realise that a Plec cannot survive in an outside pond.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> You do realise that a Plec cannot survive in an outside pond.


you do resalise they are in the conservatorie in a pond pool and its heated bigger better than a poxsi tank!!im not thick i woulden put them out in the uk weater as they would die!ut:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

kelseye said:


> we are haing to make an outside pond as the fish





kelseye said:


> you do resalise they are in the conservatorie in a pond pool and its heated bigger better than a poxsi tank!!im not thick i woulden put them out in the uk weater as they would die!ut:


Ah yes, but you didn't state that the pond would be in a conservatory in the first place. 

Also not all Plecs necessarily grow to massive sizes, and I've never come across any specimens that have dashed around the tank and killed all of the fish. Au contraire, smaller species of Panaque, Hypancistrus and Peckoltia are quite suitable for life in an aquarium.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Ah yes, but you didn't state that the pond would be in a conservatory in the first place.


lol i forgot to but thats what i ment out the house


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

kelseye said:


> dont get pleqs as they dash around the tank causing all you fish to die as we found out a few years a go the are massive now and *we are having to make an outside pond as the fish tanks are not big enougth for them.*do you turn your light off at night? what do you use to treat your water? and what fillter do you have as we went throught this a while ago but got it sorted .


I was going by what you put here, How was I to know that you have an outside pond in your conservatory.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

kelseye said:


> dont get pleqs as they dash around the tank causing all you fish to die as we found out a few years a go the are massive now and we are haing to make an outside pond as the fish tanks are not big enougth for them.do you turn your light off at night? what do you use to treat your water? and what fillter do you have as we went throught this a while ago but got it sorted .


Not all Plecos grow to a large size. Yes the common Pleco does and although when he does get large he is still peaceful, when he decides to take off and have a swim around the poor other fish stress as they feel likr there in a tidal wave!!!

You need a really big tank for these and too many people make the mistake of buying them without doing any research into their requirements and how big they will grow.

Bristlenose Plecos are one of the peaceful Pleco species that only grow to approx 5 " and are brilliant.


----------

